# New pair I got from Aquabid Copper Mustard HMPK Pair



## leeb62 (Oct 22, 2010)

Hehehe this is my first order of fish from anywhere. Can't wait for them to get here. 




Tell me what you guys think?$35 for the pair including shipping from Thailand. Then another $40 shipping to me. This is alot of Dollars. DAMN! First time spending this much on two fish.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Nice pair! I'm getting into HMPKs now so if you have a pair of these guys in a few months I'm interested.


----------



## leeb62 (Oct 22, 2010)

I'll try my best to spawn these. Hopefully I would have plenty of fries. They won't get to me until next Wednesday. It doesn't look like the female is full of eggs yet.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Keep her warm, clean and feed a ton of frozen foods and she'll explode with eggs. Who is your transhipper (just curious, I like to hear about different sellers/transhippers from other people).


----------



## leeb62 (Oct 22, 2010)

Korwhord is the seller. Tranship is Julie because i asked all of the other transhipper and some of them didn't reply or they cost more than Julie and another plus is she is located in CA, so it is nice and warm there. (>'.')> my wife thought that I was looking for a *****... KORWHORD


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Lol! I've never used any transhipper (but then again I've only imported once recently) except Linda Olson...mainly because I can pick my fish up from her.


----------



## leeb62 (Oct 22, 2010)

Oh yeah you live in Colorado, so damn lucky. Hopefully in the near future a transhiper pops up in WI.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Hehe plus she's an IBC judge and will point me in the right direction for improving my fish.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Good luck with your spawn.

The pair is decent.. the female's fins could be better. In the fry your going to want to look for females who's dorsal touches their caudal fin and select them to breed. Your also probably not going to get full HMPK in the first spawn because she's not HMPK (she doesn't have the 180* spread). But if you pick the nicest looking females and breed them back to the father you'll get a higher percentage of HMPK.

Later on you might consider outcrossing to a double tail to help improve the dorsal even more.


----------



## leeb62 (Oct 22, 2010)

Oh nice tips 1 fish I never knew that before hehe. I guess i'll have to do more research on those stuff. So crossing to a double tail would give you some double tail and hmpk if i'm not wrong?


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

I think they are beautiful =]


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

leeb62 said:


> Oh nice tips 1 fish I never knew that before hehe. I guess i'll have to do more research on those stuff. *So crossing to a double tail would give you some double tail and hmpk if i'm not wrong*?


 Not necessarily. Unless this pair is DT geno, you won't get any DT in the first generation you cross DT. However the fry would be DT geno which you could then breed back to a DT, and then you'll start getting double tails.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Your fish are gorgeous!!


----------



## leeb62 (Oct 22, 2010)

Thanks guys. Hopefully they don't come DOA or ship a bag of water to me because I payed alot for these.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I saw the sellers other auctions and he looks legit. Most of the time they're fine. I bought through Chaba and have nothing negative to say. He was very flexible when we were unsure of payment (we were on vacation in Mexico at the time of purchase). He also threw in a free CT male for my birthday


----------



## leeb62 (Oct 22, 2010)

Thanks for the reassurance. Sounds like these thai seller must be very good people to buy from. Also their betta are always good looking one.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

It's easier to breed them in Thailand (well duh ) plus they've beend doing it for 800 years. Thai breeders produce the best fish.


----------



## leeb62 (Oct 22, 2010)

Well, today my betta arrive. They are so damn pretty. I would definetly recommended the seller Korwhord and transhipper Julie they are so nice and pack my fish very professionally. I'm going to condition my pairs on frozen bloodworms for 1-2 weeks and try to breed them. They are so small, so my guess is they are only 3 month old.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

My three month old pair is HUGE! I mean bigger than any fish I ever had....except for my king betta.


----------



## BettaJ (Nov 18, 2010)

from your post you wished there was a trans shipper in WI?

Im from WI too, and would definitley be interested in some fry once you get them. awesome fish.


----------



## leeb62 (Oct 22, 2010)

BettaJ said:


> from your post you wished there was a trans shipper in WI?
> 
> Im from WI too, and would definitley be interested in some fry once you get them. awesome fish.


 

Alright i'll keep you posted when i spawn them in the next few week.


----------



## aKu3 (Nov 18, 2010)

leeb62 said:


> Alright i'll keep you posted when i spawn them in the next few week.


those are very nice, i'd be interested in fry also. I'm trying to breed my red dragons right now!! still have to take pics for you, i will probably do it this weekend.


----------



## leeb62 (Oct 22, 2010)

Alright man. I think my female is fat enough right now so anytime soon i'll start.


----------



## BettaJ (Nov 18, 2010)

cool! keep us updated with pix.


----------

